# Some Good Old Rockabilly - Wild Flower



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

So first off if this singer's voice doesn't make you smile I have no idea what will :0)

I have an old friend who recently sent me over some tracks of some songs he did back in the 90s to see if I wanted to play to them. One of the them was "Wild Flower" - a song he did with a band called the Drunkabilles (he is playing the stand up bass). They use to busk on Yonge street. Anyways - I got a hold of the bass, drums and vocal tracks and then tried to put my guitar playing over top. Go easy on me....I can't really say I have ever played rockabilly before except for butchering some Stray Cats in the 80s with my Kramer/Marshall combo (and mentality :0)) 

Hoot to play with a singer (its been years since I have) and to try to come up with interesting riffs/licks.....

http://www.reverbnation.com/dmacki


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2013)

I liked that. In fact, I listened to the rest of your catalogue.
Nice mix of noodlin' throughout. Good production as well.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Sounds great, Dave.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey - thanks to both of you for the kind words.


----------

